# Pics from this weekend



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

here are the pics i promised. as you can see from thelast picture, deckhanding does have its softer side...:baby

not really sure how to get pictures up on this new site


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice pic's Woody...:takephoto...there is a little box on the top row where you write to post, put the arrow on it and it will say insert image thats where you get the browse to insert your pic. good luck 








<BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Numbered List" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('insertorderedlist')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title=Bullets style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('insertunorderedlist')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Increase Indent" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('indent')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Decrease Indent" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('outdent')">







<BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Align Left" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('justifyleft')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Align Center" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('justifycenter')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Align Right" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('justifyright')">







<BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Insert Image" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_InsertImage()">







<BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Insert Hyperlink" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_InsertLink()">







<BUTTON class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Insert Quote" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_InsertQuote()">







IFCode
..............................................here.......


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Fish!


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE FISH! SOMEBODY'S EATIN GOOOOOD:clap


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Those are some really nice fish.:clap_


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice yf and wahoo


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great Pictures of the Tuna.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet pics, looks like another great trip. I heard the wahoo have shown up in large numbers to the west. I know a couple of the Orange Beach boats really slayed them recently. Nice job on the tuna and hoo.


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

Getting the itch. I can't wait until next week!!!!!


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice catch. its always nice to bring something back from the blue water


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go, glad you guys got out.:toast


----------

